
Deep Learning in Clojure from Scratch to GPU: Weight Decay - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-to-GPU-15-Weight-Decay
======
dragandj
The other parts in the series are available at:

[https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-
Fr...](https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-
to-GPU-0-Why-Bother)

